# John-H oh you mo fo.............



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

in too much pain to finish this will edit

Edit: i added the water as per instructions and for the rice..........i put approx half of the chillies in and tatsted, mmm not too bad. let it cook for a few minutes and tasted again. somewhat hot!!!! but barable i thought!!! ok time for the sauce..........pierced bag and added maybe half a teaspoon :?

John i am in pain and you are one sick puppy m8!! just finished 3rd glass of milk and hardly dousing the heat tbh bud. i have managed 1/3 of it and will be taking it to work tomorrow to finish off. symptoms are extreme hickups and profuse sweating from every pore on my body. thanks bud, that curry makes dragons blood seem bloody tame tbh.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the pain strikes the central part of the tongue and is very intense tbh to the extent of feeling like it was being pierced without any pain relief. eyes are still quite sweaty and watery, and my hair is drenched in sweat.
12-10 for that one m8...........it is a tad warm [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Do tell? I likes me spicy food


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> in too much pain to finish this will edit
> 
> Edit: i added the water as per instructions and for the rice..........i put approx half of the chillies in and tatsted, mmm not too bad. let it cook for a few minutes and tasted again. somewhat hot!!!! but barable i thought!!! ok time for the sauce..........pierced bag and added maybe half a teaspoon :?
> 
> John i am in pain and you are one sick puppy m8!! just finished 3rd glass of milk and hardly dousing the heat tbh bud. i have managed 1/3 of it and will be taking it to work tomorrow to finish off. symptoms are extreme hickups and profuse sweating from every pore on my body. thanks bud, that curry makes dragons blood seem bloody tame tbh.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think I said on another thread somewhere that John's a curry freak (it was a thread about some hot sauces). You should have listenend to me :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I said go careful with the Da Bombe Ground Zero sauce - it's not to be trifled with! :twisted:

Hmm... There's a thought - chilli trifle - hot and cold at the same time - chilli ice cream perhaps?

Did you like the rice? - that's my quick pilau recipe. [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Day 2

After the digestive system has done its work. 

In 5.......4.......3.......


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nilesong said:


> Day 2
> 
> After the digestive system has done its work.
> 
> In 5.......4.......3.......


Erol it did burn on the way out also, and excuse.......bloody runny lol.

Dani, sorry hun i thought you were exagerating (i believe i believe)

John.......there is something wrong with you m8!!!! (rice was loverly)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Bet you'll believe me from now on Gazzer :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PS: Natural yoghurt or bread with butter are good against burny curry


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

Best thing to counteract the heat is to drink hot water(as hot as you can take) as it dissolves the oils.drinking cold liquids gives temporary relief but only spreads the heat effect


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

have to be honest i thought a meat phal was the hottest curry out there John, but that was a completely different experience m8. the heat hit very quickly and then just seemed to grow and grow with intensity, until the whole body reacted to it in a horrible way lol.
had some more at work today and it didn't feel as bad......maybe due to knowing what i expected lol.
thanks m8.....it was an experience :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Glad you liked it - now you know what sauce to use on the burgers :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Glad you liked it - now you know what sauce to use on the burgers :lol:


even wak tried the dragons blood last year bud, and duggy is after more as he loved it. think i may have to get me a bottle of that.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Had a particularly firey Thai once that I am sure would have stripped paint. They had chunks of pineapple on the table and that diffused the heat instantly mate. Have tried it since and it deffo works.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> Had a particularly firey Thai once that I am sure would have stripped paint. They had chunks of pineapple on the table and that diffused the heat instantly mate. Have tried it since and it deffo works.


Hmmm why is that then me wonders? Will have to be the citrus acid breaking down the oils maybe


----------

